# Chalkboard horses



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For my wedding reception a few months ago, I turned some old breyer horses into chalkboard horses...and now I have about 15 of them hanging around.

Anyone want one or 5!?


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

are they for sale or that you simpley givving them? XD


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes please give me info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

How much!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

THOSE ARE GORGEOUS! I would like some! how much!? free or what? haha thanks


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

As much as I wish I could give them away, I need to at least charge for shipping! So how about $25 for one or $20 each for more than one? The 7th one down, I have 2 of that are identical. Send me a personal message if you would like one and I can set up paypal invoice and get shipping info!


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love the rearing mustang! How much?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am asking $25 for 1 or $20 each for more than one.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

how are they chalkboard? can you actually right on them? thats pretty cool if you can!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

yes, they are actually chalkboard surfaced and you can write on them with colored or white chalk, and then wipe it off.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

dang.. I wish I could get one.. but I cant.. did you make them yourself??


----------

